# Salmon chunks



## lk1932 (Jul 5, 2005)

I,m going to brine some King salmon chunks, (about 3 in. wide) and plan on smoking them at about 200 degrees. What should the internal temp be when they are done? I'm using a Masterbuilt 7 in 1 water smoker and will be using gas.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 5, 2005)

Hopefully someone will come along soon that actually knows what they are talking about but I'm going to guess at 145/150°?


----------

